

Luper – Remember to stay in touch and sustain your personal relationships - mouyyad
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/luper-personal-relationship/id630171671?mt=8

======
interpares
Thank you! I've long thought I needed something exactly like this to keep in
touch with family and friends.

~~~
mouyyad
My pleasure, I hope you like it. Feel free to give any feedback or features
you think should be added. We're already working on 3.0

------
tsudot
I'm curious to understand the use cases. From the screenshots, it looks like a
note taking app?

~~~
mouyyad
Here's one use case: you're at a conference and you meet a person. You get
along great and you see yourself becoming friends.

In normal circumstances you'd try and keep in touch through email or social
media but as time goes on and you both get busy with your lives you lose
touch.

Luper helps you remember to keep in touch with people. With Luper you'd add
that person to say a quarterly time lup and every 3 months you're reminded to
contact that person by either phone, email, or text. You can also add notes to
that lup (what you talked about, how you met, a follow up item).

Luper has one purpose, to help you remember to stay in touch. This applies to
personal relationships and professional relationships.

